# Pipeparana



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)




----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Hmmm. It's only case hardened. Make the teeth out of high speed steel and it might be ok.

I'd have to try it under real world conditions. Looks a little gimicky.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

i like the idea for 1 1/2" pvc, but very expensive considering its basically a oversize 1 1/2" holesaw and a simple guide fitted in place of pilot drill.
$140 for 1 saw on their site.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I am a believer.

One time I had a job where I looked at the W/C wobbling. So I pulled it up and saw a pvc flange broken. I gave the guy a price to pull and re-set W/C, and replace a 4" pvc flange. What I didn't see was that the flange was the kind that are glued outside the W/C riser, not an inside flange. It was on first floor of a slab-on-grade, so the flange was encased in concrete. Being a man of my word, I did not want to ask man for more money. So I chipped all around this POS flange, removed it and replaced it. What I thought was an in and out job of like 2 hrs at most, took more like 3 or 4 hrs. I wish I had had that pipe parana then. My 'Ram- Bit' was useless, because it only works on removing pipe from hub of a fitting. The pipe parana will remove the fitting from the pipe. 

I want at least to purchase the 3" and 4" for W/C's.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I am sold. That is a gnarly looking cutting blade. Actually I hate the inside grinder we showed in the beginning. I have never been able to make one of those cheap POS's to work properly.

LOL it appears ABS is nasty to cut no matter what you are doing. It always seems to want to weld itself back together.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I am a believer.
> 
> One time I had a job where I looked at the W/C wobbling. So I pulled it up and saw a pvc flange broken. I gave the guy a price to pull and re-set W/C, and replace a 4" pvc flange. What I didn't see was that the flange was the kind that are glued outside the W/C riser, not an inside flange. It was on first floor of a slab-on-grade, so the flange was encased in concrete. Being a man of my word, I did not want to ask man for more money. So I chipped all around this POS flange, removed it and replaced it. What I thought was an in and out job of like 2 hrs at most, took more like 3 or 4 hrs. I wish I had had that pipe parana then. My 'Ram- Bit' was useless, because it only works on removing pipe from hub of a fitting. The pipe parana will remove the fitting from the pipe.
> 
> I want at least to purchase the 3" and 4" for W/C's.


i like the idea very much tommy and it would have saved you alot of time.
however could you justify the cost?
$300 for 2?
how many jobs like above have you needed this tool?
have a look here tommy http://www.plumbingsupply.com/pipe-fitting-removal-tool.html
how about buying just the guides and retro fitting to oversize holesaws???


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I like to use the socket savers instead of internal cutters.the parina looks cool, but not the cost.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

easttexasplumb said:


> I like to use the socket savers instead of internal cutters.the parina looks cool, but not the cost.


i think a 1 11/16" would work with the pipe guides, total cost estimated at around $30
god i should go into business :thumbsup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've gotten by for 24 years without one, I've been able to replace all of them because most times the subfloor is damaged as well from leaking. 

That means the subfloor is coming up and I have full access to the piping. 

What I didn't like:


Everything was on a pipe vise/work bench. << Not real world scenario.


What am I supposed to do when I have a closet flange connected to a street 90 or vent street 90, or a street 45, and the guide can't travel down far enough to go the distance of the socket?


And if you notice, on the 2", the user wasn't holding the drill straight, meaning the guides are not perfect in design. They didn't show removal of fitting in "time" because it seemed like it was start and stop a great deal. 

I would think one solid push through either clogs the bit or it's melting the pvc causing issue. 


Pricing is way too high for the limitations it carries.



Closet flanges normally have extremely long socket hubs as well.


----------



## ianclapham (Jan 10, 2011)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> I've gotten by for 24 years without one, I've been able to replace all of them because most times the subfloor is damaged as well from leaking.
> 
> That means the subfloor is coming up and I have full access to the piping.
> 
> ...


yes i noticed the poor cutting of the smaller pipe, i would be concerned of the roughness of the pipe after cutting, risk of leakage i think.


----------



## mialle30 (May 10, 2010)

The only thing that could justify the price is if that thing gives bjs as well.

PS Joe the Plumber needs to go away. That guy pisses me off.


----------

